# weird dark patches on buckskin?



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

This is new to angel, she has dark patches on her flanks and hindquarters. Any idea what they are? Sorry If the picture isn't very good


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

How old is this horse? Cand we get more pics and full body? Hard to tell from that pic. Could be odd shedding hairs or a concetration of sooty.


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

She is 17, Ill try to get some better ones tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Is she still shedding her winter coat? It could be from that. Mine grows in darker hairs right after her shedding for spring, but then it grows back in gold again. Right now, she's shedding in clumps rather than evenly, so it looks like she has rainrot from a distance.


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

Yea, she finished shedding about a week ago. Thanks for the help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My buckskin has dark hairs like that she is just finishing shedding out as well


----------

